# Toronto Open Fall 2010



## riffz (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=23

Discuss. Who's going?


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 5, 2010)

your a little late rob,
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24922-Toronto-Open-Fall-2010&highlight=toronto+open


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 5, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> your a little late rob,
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24922-Toronto-Open-Fall-2010&highlight=toronto+open


 
why should you care, no sq1.


----------



## riffz (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL! I even commented in that thread... I guess I forgot about it. (I did try a search) A mod can delete this thread.


----------

